# Pelikan 800: What a pen!



## Canadian Jim

Thought I would share my pleasure at finding-- at last-- the perfect pen, at least for me. I've been using fountain pens for about 40 years and I've tried many: Mont Blanc, Shaeffer, Parker, Lamy, Waterman, Reform: many models of each one. There was always something less than perfect, be it the ink flow, the darkness of the black line I love so much, the feel of the pen in my hand, leaking problems-- you name it, I've seen it.

Well the Parker 800 is just about as perfect as I can imagine a fountain pen to be. _Everything_ about it suits me, and since I've had it I haven't even looked at the imposing pile of my other pens.

If you're still looking for _your_ perfect pen, I suggest you give this one a try. It just might put your pen-searching days to an end....


----------



## eltejano

Did you try it out before buying one? What kind of nib are you using? (just curious)


----------



## Canadian Jim

The tryout was limited to the "dunk and write" trial that you do on the counter at the store. And I've had the experience of a pen performing well in that situation, only to disappoint later when the reservoir is filled and normal use commences. But this one continues to perform ideally.

The point is the 18c B, which has been said to lack flexibility. I don't think I would want a more flexible point though.


----------



## Hary

Can only agree with you, Pelikan 800 is a perfect pen (for me). The size is just nice to my hand, and the nib is awesome :-!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Here's a very nice review!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Could someone help me decide what nib to order? I am no expert at all and like to write with pens mostly in medium width.

I found the M800 on a UK website and don't know how to choose the right nib:


----------



## Canadian Jim

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Could someone help me decide what nib to order? I am no expert at all and like to write with pens mostly in medium width.
> 
> I found the M800 on a UK website and don't know how to choose the right nib:


I too like a medium line, and before buying, I tried both the M(edium) and B(road) nibs. To my eye there was not a flagrant difference in line thickness, but the B nib gave a darker line, which was more to my liking. There is a faint italic effect in the B line, so I was not motivated to try the O(blique) variants, which would probably have been too marked for my taste.


----------



## Paulo

Medium is ok IMO, I tend to prefer a little thinner, oriental medium. ;-)


----------



## cedarman320

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Could someone help me decide what nib to order? I am no expert at all and like to write with pens mostly in medium width.
> 
> I found the M800 on a UK website and don't know how to choose the right nib


Depends what/how you like to write. Fine notes, like writing in the margins of printed text, require a fine nib. If your handwriting is very small, you may need to go finer as well to make all the loops legible. Otherwise, for general writing, I would go w/ an "M" or a "B". Too fine for general writing and you may have too much "feedback", or scratchiness. I have a Pelikan 200 Amber demonstrator that I had a Pelikan "B" nib ground down to a cursive italic. I don't like really thick lines, and this is perfect for me.

I highly recommend checking out italic cursive or stub nibs. I've had a few ground down and really love them. Gives the line some varying width (and sometimes shading depending on ink type and color) and adds character to your writing. You can try a calligraphy-style felt-tip pen to get an idea of what it may write like. An inexpensive introduction to trying a stub nib is the Pilot 78G. The "B" nib is really a stub. Very inexpensive, and it is actually one of my favorite writers. They are only sold in the orient (I think), but you can find them on ebay (I highly recommend seller Speerbob), or here (also recommended....I have purchased from both sources): http://www.hisnibs.com/pilot_pens.htm

Rick


----------



## quoll

I have a Pelikan M800 with a broad nib. It suits my handwriting just fine and gives a good, dense but still 'characterful' line. I agree with the 'notes in margins' comment above though; it is for bold writing rather than precision. I use Noodler's Walnut in it most of the time. The combination flows very well but is perhaps a little wet.


----------



## cedarman320

I've got Waterman Brown in my Pel right now. I tried so hard to like Noodler's bullet-proof inks, especially the Legal Lapis and Black. It seemed a little scratchy in some of my pens, and a bear to clean out, especially in by Parker 51. Waterman ink seems to be better behaved for me. I haven't tried Noodler's in the Pelikan, and may give it a shot.

Rick


----------

